# Having Career Choice Problems...Please help.



## AD (1 Sep 2005)

For a couple of years now, I have known that the Military is where I want to be. I fully intend to apply to RMC this year. However, I don't know which career would be best for me. I know without reasonable doubt, that RMC is my school. How can I find out which career is right for me? And is there even the slightest chance of getting into RMC? I need to get into that school. It is where I need to be. Please help me.


----------



## Ranman (1 Sep 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> For a couple of years now, I have known that the Military is where I want to be. I fully intend to apply to RMC this year. However, I don't know which career would be best for me. I know without reasonable doubt, that RMC is my school. How can I find out which career is right for me? And is there even the slightest chance of getting into RMC? I need to get into that school. It is where I need to be. Please help me.



I would choose one that you can also do on Civy street unless you are 100% sure your going to retire in the service.


----------



## AD (1 Sep 2005)

I'm only in Grade 11...but i've been through the web site a thousand times. I just need to know where is my best chance of being accepted?


----------



## jwsteele (3 Sep 2005)

If you're interested in a combat role, apply to the combat arms.  If you're intersted in interesting but more subdued work, Navy MARS is a good choice.  The Air Force is just boring and pilots are losers so steer clear of them.  In my opinion there are only a few really cool trades, but then again I'm going Infantry which is clearly the best.


----------



## DVessey (4 Sep 2005)

Remember that you're applying for a career in the Canadian Forces. Selection board may come around, and you might get accept, but you may be accepted under a Civi U program, where you attend a civilian university during the school year (all paid for) and do training during the summer.


----------



## dearryan (6 Sep 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> If you're interested in a combat role, apply to the combat arms.  If you're intersted in interesting but more subdued work, Navy MARS is a good choice.  The Air Force is just boring and pilots are losers so steer clear of them.  In my opinion there are only a few really cool trades, but then again I'm going Infantry which is clearly the best.




keep up the GREAT attitude I'm sure you will go far in your career.


----------



## paracowboy (6 Sep 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> keep up the GREAT attitude I'm sure you will go far in your career.


some day he'll learn how important it is to have the support trades. I only hope he doesn't get troops killed before then.


----------



## AD (10 Sep 2005)

okay...thanks for all your input. I really appreciate it.
I've kind of narrowed my interests a little bit. I am interested in the combat arms more than anything. And if I had to choose something right now I would probably say Armour, or somethinhg along those lines. Definatly not infantry though. It does sound "cool". But to be quite honest I don't think I could do it. Though I am aware that Armour or any such land operations could be called upon to do what infantry does, and that they work together on almost everything. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had any more information on the Armoured section of the CF. I've been to the webite now 200,000 times I think. So if you have any links to other posts, or past experiences of your own...I would really appreciate it.

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2005)

Gee AD....we'd reallly like to help you out....but....you see.....um.....we have a little problem......These topics....you know....all the questions you have been asking here,.....well....um......they have been talked about before.  Did you try searching?


----------



## Glorified Ape (27 Sep 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> I'm going Infantry which is clearly the best.



Was there ever any doubt?  ;D


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (27 Sep 2005)

AD,

I would advise against going for Armour because you don't think that you could "do" Infantry.  Make your choice based on what speaks to your "gut" and not because you think you have a better chance of succeeding at one or the other.  Don't take counsel of your fears.

Take George's advice and look through the "Combat Arms" pages to read some more about Armour, Infantry and other Army classifications.  There is quite a bit of information there if you take the time to go through it.

As an Armour officer you will need to be able to think quickly on the move while simultaneously crew commanding your vehicle and commanding your Troop.  It sounds simple, but simple things are hard sometimes.  You'll have to demonstrate this in training before you get to a Regiment and many do not succeed.  If you make it through training you would most likely be a Reconnaissance (Recce) Troop Leader.  This means you'll operate with a great deal of independence with some of the best soldiers and equipment in the world.

Cheers,

2B


----------



## AD (30 Sep 2005)

If I go with my gut then it's combat arms for sure. I'm not the engineering type. Though I've always done okay in the sciences and stuff like that, I wouldn't enjoy it. I think I want combat arms because you never get a chance to stop. If my life does not keep on moving in the pace which I have had set for the past 7 or so years. I would honestly not be able to function. I love getting little sleep and eating terrible foods for long periods...though I need a break sometimes, and nervous breakdowns happen...but during my own time. Each year I come out wanting more, doing more, and achieving more. I believe that I am the type of person who would do very well in the combat arms. That is yet to be seen by a recruiter however. Which reminds me, I live in Timmins and the closest recruiting center is 3 hours away. Do I just mail all the stuff back to them, or do I need to do something special?


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Sep 2005)

Do some reading; Engineers ARE combat arms...


----------



## kincanucks (2 Oct 2005)

_Which reminds me, I live in Timmins and the closest recruiting center is 3 hours away. Do I just mail all the stuff back to them, or do I need to do something special?_

Here is a thought:

Why don't you call the recruiting centre and ask them?

1-800-856-8488


----------



## AD (2 Oct 2005)

I just thought I would ask you guys first. Sorry if I wasted any of your time. I'll call the recruiting center now. Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Oct 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I just thought I would ask you guys first. Sorry if I wasted any of your time. I'll call the recruiting center now. Thanks.



Awww I am sorry. Tea?


----------



## AD (2 Oct 2005)

I'm new to this whole ARmy.ca thing. I'm just trying to be nice and respectful. What would you have me say? I did call the recruiting center, and they were not open...so I'll call on my lunch break tomorrow. If I have anymore questions, I'll be sure to check some other sources before asking directly. That seems to be the best way. Once again...thank you for your time.


----------



## AD (2 Oct 2005)

I never liked crumpets. I find them boring. But tea would be nice actually.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I never liked crumpets. I find them boring. But tea would be nice actually.



You kinda missed an inside joke there.......if i were you i'de move on of the tea subject !!

Kincanucks :

Can you spare some, i'm all out !!


----------



## kincanucks (2 Oct 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I'm new to this whole ARmy.ca thing. I'm just trying to be nice and respectful. What would you have me say? I did call the recruiting center, and they were not open...so I'll call on my lunch break tomorrow. If I have anymore questions, I'll be sure to check some other sources before asking directly. That seems to be the best way. Once again...thank you for your time.



What you are trying to do is get answers to something only the recruiting centre can answer.   Don't rely on this site to answer all of your questions (except when it is me) when there is an 1-800# and recruiting website available that will provide the most accurate and up-to-date information.   Start thinking outside the box now.   Good luck.


----------

